# Art deco drinking glass.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 6, 2020)

I watch alot of you tube and have my favorites like Bottle Hawk, Digger Dave, and a slew of others. Adventure Archaeology had a video where he talks about making glasses out of a bottle missing the top. I liked what i saw so i went back to where i know i have left ones. This is my first one i ever made. It is an art deco Seilheiimer Beverages (So-da-licious) from Hackensack NJ.  I think it came out okay.  It was a 6 1/2 oz bottle the glass holds 5 ozs.


----------



## Giddyupgo (May 6, 2020)

Good job !  I hate throwing away anything, so that was a good save !


----------



## Cola-Coca (May 6, 2020)

I saw that video too. Yours looks very very nice.  How did you sand the lip?


----------



## yacorie (May 6, 2020)

Yea you did a nice job


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 6, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> I saw that video too. Yours looks very very nice.  How did you sand the lip?


I have been doing tile for 35 years (my own business). I do alot of marble fabrication and have all all the cool tools. I cut the bottle with my wet saw. The rest was all done by hand and a piece of sand paper. I wet sanded it on a flat table on an 8"x11" piece of sand paper laying on a table. I use as little water as i could just to keep the sand paper wet. I could have used a disc sander and a dremel but I did not want to over heat. First 80 just to take off saw blade marks then to curve the lip i used 120 then 240 sand radially. Too coarse will throw chips on the glass. I went from the outside in then the inside twords the outside,to make the lip curved, if that makes sense. To polish i used 400, 800, 1000 and 1500 grit. I have not even tumbled the glass yet. Glass to me is soft material and sands down fast. Hope this helps. I know it sounds like alot but it only took about an hour to do.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 6, 2020)

The yellow color is in the glass only when you look through the thickest parts of the glass. Weird how clear glass can have a color like that. Some still look clear. I have clear glass that looks pink, yellow, grey and of course purple.


----------

